# Videowand 2x2 mit 4x 65zoll Samsung Fernseher wie realisieren?



## Shizophrenic (12. Dezember 2014)

Hi ich bräuchte mal euren Rat, ich will eine Videowand 2x2 mit 4 Samsung UE 65Zoll Fernseher realisieren. wie stell ich das am besten an?
Grundsätzlich gehe ich beim Fernseher von HDMI anschlüssen aus.
Grafikarte jeh nach bedarf. denke lässt sich am besten mit AMD Eyefinity realisieren.

Im Grunde sollen die 4 Fernseher als ein ganzes fungieren und es soll ledeglich ein Full HD Video über den gesamten bereich angzeigt werden.

wie mach ich das jetzt am besten? irgendwelche tipps?

lässt Eyfinity eine 2x2 config zu? oder brauche ich irgendwelche drittparty software und realisiere das alles als einefache desktoperweiterung?

mfg Shizo


----------



## JoM79 (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde da nen Beamer nehmen, das dich nicht mal die Hälfte.
Warum sollen es denn Fernseher sein?


----------



## DerMega (12. Dezember 2014)

Da hast du doch dann unweigerlich auch Ränder dazwischen, selbst wenn du die Displays Nackich machst.
Aber das hast ja sicherlich alles schon durchdacht. 
Weiss leider auch nicht, wie man den Film dann Fullscreen zeigt.


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Dezember 2014)

hi weil ich das so brauch... ist doch auch egal warum xD  beamer kommt nicht in frage. es müssen 4 fernseher sein. das rahmen dazwischen sind ist mir klar xD

also als desktoperweiterung hätte ich schlechtestenfalls auch den rahmen des videoplayers zusätzlich. das möchte ich eher vermeiden.


----------



## mempi (12. Dezember 2014)

Mh... also das einfachste ist, dass man das einfach über Eyefinity löst und den Player auf Vollbild setzt. Dabei wird das Bild dann halt hochskaliert.

Problematisch ist es meist bei Standardmonitoren, das diese oft ganz leicht unterschiedlich sind. Normalerweise wird soetwas über Videowall Displays/Public Displays gemacht, welche alle kalibriert sind. Nebeneinander fallen die minimalen Unterschiede leider auf (muss aber nicht sein, das es wirklich so ist).


----------



## Shizophrenic (12. Dezember 2014)

bin jetzt mal durch googeln auf diese aufmerksam gewurden.... 
ATI FirePro? 2460 Multi-View Professional Graphics
http://www.amd.com/de-de/products/graphics/workstation/firepro-display-wall/w600#

dann bräuchte ich nur noch die passende software die das auch umsetzen kann. 
was ist davon zu halten.


----------



## DerMega (12. Dezember 2014)

Schau mal hier, eine Lösung mit VLC, evtl. hilft dir das?
windows 7 - How to watch a video in full screen on multiple monitors? - Super User


----------

